# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Download for free?

## londonbabe

Hi guys,

I am a part time web technology student and I need to download MySql  so I can repeat things done at uni at home.

So the golden question is where can I download it for free? 

Last time I just googled and wrote : mysql download free and for some reason I didnt get a free download, it would be great if one of you could help me.

Thanks in advance. :Cool:

----------


## secretshopper

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/

Should have what you need.

Best of luck!

SS

----------

